# Sponsor Me



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Been a while since I've been on here. Hi again. Here's my footage from this year. Also please send me some free stuff


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nice. you keep getting better Max. your style has gotten alot smoother and more effortless in this last year. keep it up.

still on the east coast?


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw this on TWsnow a few days ago. Nice Job! I really like your style.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't sponsor you but a fun video to watch.
I liked the trick at 2:30 the S-hand rail then hopping onto the other side, thought that was pretty cool. 

Motivational as many of these edits are for this old guy !!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard Tinder sponsors riders now. Get on that free ZJ train!


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

You should clean up your spins just a little bit and more spins on jumps.Gotta have them.Other than pretty good.Keep it up dude


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey man just wanted to say gratz. I remember yobeat was giving you so much shit many years back and it must feel good to rub it in their face. And great fucking job for your parts in C sessions


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

glad to see you're still killing it, it was fun shredding with ya while you were out here for nationals.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice man. 

Sick Edit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Loving it, Max! Looking forward to seeing more of your edits to come.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

great edit, awesome riding!....i thought all you Carinthia guys were already sponsored?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> nice. you keep getting better Max. your style has gotten alot smoother and more effortless in this last year. keep it up.
> 
> still on the east coast?


Yup still at Mt Snow


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Krato said:


> Hey man just wanted to say gratz. I remember yobeat was giving you so much shit many years back and it must feel good to rub it in their face. And great fucking job for your parts in C sessions


Yobeat awlays gives shit, thats Yobeat. That's why we love Yobeat


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> glad to see you're still killing it, it was fun shredding with ya while you were out here for nationals.


Thanks man you too, how are the ribs doing?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No Yobeat gives shit because the people that run it don't snowboard.


----------



## Krazy (Jul 23, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No Yobeat gives shit because the people that run it don't snowboard.


Indeed. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> Thanks man you too, how are the ribs doing?


A lot better, still a slight constant pain but way more manageable then a few weeks ago. Should be good to ride now if I want. I was pretty disappointed I couldn't do the spring shoot at carinthia because of it but I'm sure it was fun.


----------



## tian (Feb 5, 2013)

love it! Good stuff.


----------

